# ACS Experience V/S State Sponsor



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,

How do state sponsor experience is calculated. Is it the actual experience or the skilled experience mentioned in ACS letter (i.e. after deduction).

Example:
I want to apply for VIC SS for 261313 (Software Engineer). They have a minimum 3 years experience requirement, but according to ACS I have only 1.7 years (After 2 years deduction). 

Can anyone share his experience for this situation.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

pr2b said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do state sponsor experience is calculated. Is it the actual experience or the skilled experience mentioned in ACS letter (i.e. after deduction).
> 
> ...


State sponsoring body does not calculate or allocate points to any of your qualifications or credentials. Even the skills assessment body too won't give you the points that you are entitled to instead they leave it to DIBP. They only express their interest to sponsor you for the visa purposes but the actual points calculation/allocation would be carried out by DIBP only.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

If you have more than 3 years experience, you can apply for state sponsorship. The assessment by ACS is only considered by DIBP and not by state. So go ahead and apply for state sponsorship.

All the best mate


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

pr2b said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do state sponsor experience is calculated. Is it the actual experience or the skilled experience mentioned in ACS letter (i.e. after deduction).
> 
> ...


Hi,
There is a case recently rejected by NSW because the applicant claimed full experience and did not go as per the experience declared by ACS.

The state will consider only 1.7 yrs and you might loose your money and time. 

Better would be drop an email to State with your query.

Thanks


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

*Got official reply from VIC*

Hi guys,

I got the following reply from VIC gov.

*
"Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

All applicants must meet the work experience requirements for your occupation. Check the State Nomination Occupation List for these requirements. 

Work experience gained during an apprenticeship is not counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. Only paid work experience gained post-qualification is counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume. 

Work experience may be 20 hours/week (part-time). 

For more information on Victorian nomination eligibility, see our website: 

Skilled Nominated (190) visa - minimum eligibility requirements 
Skilled Regional (489) visa - minimum eligibility requirements "
*


----------



## mailzehra (May 25, 2014)

pr2b said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the following reply from VIC gov.
> 
> ...



Dear pr2,

I also want to apply for state sponsorship of victoria buit same as ur my 2 years of experience is deducted from ACS, now i m left with 1 year and 8 months of experience only. please let me know am I eligible to apply ? did u apply and what was your result.
TIA


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys...moreover, you need to check that do you have 7 in each for ielts as one of the prerequisite from Victoria before applying..
For SS, your cs has to be very strong and reallt impressive if you are showcasing 3 years of exp only


----------



## mailzehra (May 25, 2014)

Dear piyush . Thanks fr ur reply. Yes i m planning to appear fr ielts shortly. By cs u mean cv? Do u know anyone who can help me in making a robust cv ?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

mailzehra said:


> Dear piyush . Thanks fr ur reply. Yes i m planning to appear fr ielts shortly. By cs u mean cv? Do u know anyone who can help me in making a robust cv ?


Yeah, I am sorry for spell mistake.
Go ahead and crack ielts....regarding cv, victoria state does need it in specific format which is readily available on their website...do bit google and you should be able to get that. 
Other than, do as much certifications as you can which are not only close but also renowned everywhere. ..


----------



## mailzehra (May 25, 2014)

Many thanks piyush. I will follow ur advices. Stay blessed


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

*6 years reduced*

Hi All,

I had applied for an assessment for Software Engineer. i have around 8 years of experience in Software Testing and I am a Mechanical Engieering graduate. ACS reduced 6 years for me . I am not sure if this is common for Mechanical Engineers applying for Software Engineer skill. I've given my IELTS and expecting the results next week. I assume ,to apply for sub class 189 i need to get 8 in each band else i need to go for SS. My question is in case I go for SS, does the State consider my actual 8 years experience or do they go with ACS's decision? I also heard that it varies from State to state. Can someone please advice what should be done in this situation. I obviously prefer subclass 189 over 190. 

Thanks in advance
Abdul Waheed


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for an assessment for Software Engineer. i have around 8 years of experience in Software Testing and I am a Mechanical Engieering graduate. ACS reduced 6 years for me . I am not sure if this is common for Mechanical Engineers applying for Software Engineer skill. I've given my IELTS and expecting the results next week. I assume ,to apply for sub class 189 i need to get 8 in each band else i need to go for SS. My question is in case I go for SS, does the State consider my actual 8 years experience or do they go with ACS's decision? I also heard that it varies from State to state. Can someone please advice what should be done in this situation. I obviously prefer subclass 189 over 190.
> 
> ...


You can claim for points for exp accessed by ACS only.
You have to have 55 points to go ahead for SS.
Definitely, for granting PR, they will consider your overall experience.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I have skill assessment with 2 years and 11 months experience , But now I have over 4 years experience. as VIC SS looking for 3 years experience for SS would I be able to apply for it ?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> I have skill assessment with 2 years and 11 months experience , But now I have over 4 years experience. as VIC SS looking for 3 years experience for SS would I be able to apply for it ?


Yes you would be eligible, they will consider your whole exp.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> Yes you would be eligible, they will consider your whole exp.


thanks !!!


----------



## jatin622 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi..i am facing the same situation....can you please tell what was ur result regarding the same.
will they consider whole experience.


----------



## jatin622 (Oct 22, 2016)

pr2b said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do state sponsor experience is calculated. Is it the actual experience or the skilled experience mentioned in ACS letter (i.e. after deduction).
> 
> ...


Hi..i am facing the same situation....can you please tell what was ur result regarding the same. will they consider whole experience.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

guys for the nth time, yes, state will consider you whole experience.

However DIBP will only consider per assessment for giving points. They're 2 separate process. State nomination gives you 5 points, but DIBP will be the one who can actually give you the visa...

I think this should be made a sticky to avoid the same question over and over again in many threads


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

piyush1132003 said:


> Yeah, I am sorry for spell mistake.
> Go ahead and crack ielts....regarding cv, victoria state does need it in specific format which is readily available on their website...do bit google and you should be able to get that.
> Other than, do as much certifications as you can which are not only close but also renowned everywhere. ..


Link please?

I just submitted whatever CV i had and I was invited without any issues


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I have total 4 years of experience and ACS deducted my 2 years of experience as suitability criteria. 
Does NSW and VIC still consider full work experience?
Will my experience be considered as 2 years or 4 years?
Thanks in advance.
Trusha


----------

